# 2005 Gmc 1500 Crew Cab Z71



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

First, I like to say that I am new at this blog and will hopefully be a member of the Outback family son!! I hope someone oout there can help me or provide real life guidance.

I am interested in purchasing a 2009 250 RS and am wondering if my truck will be able to handle this Outback. I have a 2005 GMC Sierra Crew Cab Z71 with 5.3l and 4.10 rear end w/towing package. According to the manual, the truck is rated for a maximum trailer weight of 8400 lbs, with a GCWR of 14000 lbs.

Anyone with information would be great to hear from you!

Thanks!!

JD


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I use to have a 2005 1500 5.3 Crew Cab with 3.73 and towed (easily) my 23RS ... so since the 250 is bascialy the same weight I will say you should be fine...

Only reason i changed trucks was (a) GM was giving them away, and ( b ) the additon of a 13K 34 foot 5th wheel sort of required it...

But i will say WELCOME and yes your truck should handle it fine...

PS - Make sure you get a good SWAY and W/D hitch and a PRODIGY Brake controller...


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome JD.

How do you like the taste of the KoolAid?

Inside joke. I have known the "donut guy" here for many years and was more than happy to finally be able to direct him to our little family her for all the info he can handle.

Its all downhill from here Bro.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

You may not be thrilled with the performance of the 5.3 but having the 4.10's will help enormously. You will be fine with that truck and camper combination. You will love the Outback - happy camping days are ahead of you!

-CC


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

You and I have basically the same set up. Mine are a little older, but same motor, rear, and very close to the same weight. I pull it with no problems (control wise) I really wish I had more motor for the hills and such. I can hold 60 on the highway with not much problem. High head winds or lots of hills and it works it pretty good. Although I can run 65 to 70 mph, it really seems to work the motor pretty hard. So I just do my 55 to 60 mph and stay in the right lane.

I think you will be fine unless you do lots of hills or just want to do 70 mph all the time.

Anyway, enjoy

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> ...
> 
> Only reason i changed trucks was (a) GM was giving them away, and ( b ) the additon of a 13K 34 foot 5th wheel sort of required it...












Ghosty, 
Did you run the weights first? Are you sure the 1/2 ton couldn't have handled it?









JD, it should be fine I would think. Check your payload and make sure you have ~800lbs available after loading up the truck (to cover the tounge weight of the trailer).


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I appreciate everyones input. I'm so glad I got the 4.10's....for everything I have read, that rear totally makes a difference!

Again, I appreciate your feedback!!

JD


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> that rear totally makes a difference!


Yeah, well, that's what I keep telling the DW.









But, seriously, welcome aboard. Glad you joined in.

Mark


----------

